

Windows 8: Hardware That Will Physically Hurt - jpxxx
http://www.techsociotech.com/2012/10/windows-8-hardware-that-will-physically.html

======
dpark
This makes no sense. At all. Not only is the authors experience specifically
_not_ about Windows 8 (spoiler: it's an iPad with a keyboard), but his
complaint doesn't even apply to the devices he's calling out.

> _The convertibles take the idea even further: these are tablets to which you
> can easily attach a rigid keyboard and then have a laptop-like device but
> that then doesn't have a touchpad or nipple mouse, it's all touch driven._

I haven't seen a single Windows 8 device demoed yet that comes with a keyboard
but without a dedicated pointing device (either a trackpad or trackpoint, or a
mouse for some all-in-ones). Convertible tablets still have a trackpad. Even
Sony's little slider has a trackpoint.

> _Microsoft itself is explicitly making a keyboard cover for their tablet,
> almost built-in, meant to be used like the set-up in the picture. From a
> minority use-case this mode of interacting is becoming a blessed paradigm._

The Touch Cover and Type Cover still have a trackpad built in.

If anything, this article is demonstrating why Windows 8 will be better for
tablets (at least for "productivity"), because _it doesn't have the problem
he's describing_.

Disclosure: Microsoft employee

~~~
jpxxx
Disclosure: friend of the author and article submitter

Let's say there are three use models for Windows 8:

\-- pure tablet mode (horizontal touch only) \-- pure desktop mode (keyboard
and mouse+trackpad only) \-- hybrid mode (vertical touch with keyboard and
mouse+trackpad)

The first crop of machines designed specifically for Windows 8 are enabling
that third "hybrid" mode. It's not just something they -can- do, it's one of
their key selling points: traditional input PLUS vertical touch in a laptop-
like form factor. Gestures, multiple-finger touch, the whole shebang.

Unless vertical touch is not going to be used whatsoever in hybrid mode, it's
going to invoke a kind of physical strain that hasn't been seen in typical
personal computer use.

So! Vertical touch is potentially problematic and it's only seen in two real-
world scenarios: iPad+keyboard and (soon) shipping Windows 8 hardware.

~~~
dpark
> _Unless vertical touch is not going to be used whatsoever in hybrid mode,
> it's going to invoke a kind of physical strain that hasn't been seen in
> typical personal computer use._

I don't think so. Switching between the touchscreen and the mouse/trackpad
breaks up the repetition, and should probably _reduce_ repetitive stress
injuries. Instead of always reaching for the screen or always reaching for the
mouse, you can do both, and more importantly, you can do whichever is more
comfortable. In a vertical form factor, use of the touchscreen will
undoubtedly be lower than use of a traditional pointing device, because it's
not comfortable to reach for the touchscreen constantly. It is however
comfortable to do so intermittently, and for some actions, direct screen
manipulation feels more intuitive (especially on laptops when they're actually
in your lap, and the "reach" is much smaller).

I'm sure that some people will get repetitive stress injuries from
touchscreens, but it's definitely not a given that it will happen.

~~~
jpxxx
I agree with all that. It will definitely be interesting to see how Windows 8
shakes out: there's no larger real-world test that can be run.

------
NeutronBoy
TL;DR

Through my experiance of using my iPad and keyboard in an unergomonical setup,
I can conclude that Windows 8 will severly injure people.

~~~
IanDrake
Right. This guy hasn't looked at any Windows 8 hardware. You CAN'T use a mouse
with an iPad. Windows 8 is touch enabled, meaning either mouse or touch.

Basically, he's saying that Microsoft has a better product, he just doesn't
know he's saying it yet.

------
macavity23
I think he has a point: using a touchscreen on a desktop device has been known
for ages to be uncomfortable for long periods, see:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touchscreen#.22Gorilla_arm.22>

However, that setup he has there is looks very bad from an ergonomic
standpoint, and he's asking for carpal tunnel trouble. For your workstation,
you really need a good chair, one that adjusts to have your feet flat on the
floor while keeping your elbows above your wrists while typing, and if at all
possible adjustable height rests for your arms. A 2nd-hand Aeron chair is
definitely, definitely worth your money. Your wrists will thank you. Also, the
top of your monitor should be at eye level (stack books or whatever underneath
if you're too cheap/broke for a stand), otherwise you will hunch your
shoulders over and get upper back pain.

Listen to me, O Teenage Hackers, or one day when you are as ancient as I you
will wish you had :-)

------
JimmaDaRustla
I have co-workers, who have their keyboards and mice too far away and suffer
from shoulder strain from "stretching" for their peripherals - so the author
has a point that the usage of Windows 8 that comes naturally will influence
this strain on desktop/laptop scenarios, and could worsen with larger screens.

Learn to use short-cuts I guess!

------
outside1234
tl;dr Author doesn't have experience with Windows 8, only iPad, which is
unergonomic when used with keyboard.

Sounds like there is an opening for someone to do something better. Like
Windows 8.

------
tpainton
We spent twenty five years telling people NOT to touch our screens...

